# 84 300zx Turbo Anniversary for sale. $3000



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

It's a 84 nissan 300zx turbo. I live in Michigan
I have recently put a couple of mods in it including:

* Blow Off Valve
* Manual Boost Controller
* Kenwood Head Unit
* 2 Kenwood 12" Subs
* Tinted Rear Windows

I had just replaced the rear end with another stock 3.54.
The mileage is unknown because the odometer is broken, but I would guess there is about 140xxx.

The car is very fun to drive and also has Ttops.
This is a 50th Anniversary Edition with only 5,000 made.
The engine is a 3.0 V-6 Turbo which runs very good and never had any problems with it.
I have taken great care of the car and stored it during the winter.
The car does have rust on it and could use some TLC.
This car was ahead of its time, it has a G-force meter and its all digital with black leather which is still in great shape for a 84. I still have the original stick price which was $26,000 in 1984.

Please email me if you have any questions at [email protected]

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

here is a website all about this car http://www2.zhome.com:81/History/ZX1.htm


----------

